# Praying Rabbits



## gmas rabbit (Sep 28, 2011)

ray: I is praying that the clover and dandelions just keeps growing and I gets to eat for a while longer


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Benji, I'm praying that you will come and share my supper with me.

You are one Handsome Bunny.






Love

Daisy Mae:heartbeat:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Sep 28, 2011)

yummy, you have a cozy looking nest. Supper looks delicious!!
Benjamin


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 29, 2011)

Benjamin-

I'mmaking a cozy little nest for us to snuggle in. :wink Breakfast in bed?

Rebecca Lynn :hearts


----------



## gmas rabbit (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh my,my. Dere is nofing like a good friend to cuddle and snuggle and share the food with. I luvs you both. Don't make me choose, I would like you both as friends. 
Very confussed
Benjamin


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 29, 2011)

:inlove:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 30, 2011)

Perhaps Daisy Mae could bring her stash of greens and all THREE of us could have breakfast in bed? I'm sure mom wouldn't mind an extra house guest or two 



:inlove:





The great thing aboutBenjamin being such a big handsome bun is that there's enough to share :biggrin2:



:heartsRebecca Lynn


----------



## gmas rabbit (Sep 30, 2011)

Tanksgivin breakfast with good friends. I like to idea.
Benjamin


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 30, 2011)

It's me Daisy Mae, Mommie said she will pack a BIG Bag of greens for all of us.

I don't know how to get ther though. Directions please.

Benji you are so handsome, i'm honoured to be your girlfriend.

Hugs

Daisy Mae:big kiss::heartbeat::big kiss::heartbeat::inlove:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Oct 1, 2011)

I's been praying over tdem dandelions and clovers. Mom will pack them us for us. Remember Rebecca-Lynn that Daisy-Mae and I are Canadian bunnies and tanksgivin is in Oct. Is is a long hop to Pennsylvania from BC?? I've got two of the preddiest girl friends in the country.


----------

